# What How To's



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

What how to's are everyone looking for?

I thought it would be a good idea to see what people are looking for. We do alot of things around the shop that I wouldn't think of doing one for because we do it everyday but someone might like to see it done.

I have a few snorkle jobs for friends coming up that we'll take pics of and a couple fiberglass stereo boxes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like "How To be a Millionaire" or "How to be a sucsessful Gigalo in 2009"

Thanks. 

HA!

For real though, if you happen to be removing an axle for any reason, something like that would be good. Or changing out the rear seal, that one is simple but there are always a lot of posts about it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that should be easy to get some pics or vid on, we do those everyday. maybe next time we will have a camera around.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually i do have some axles to swap, we'll see what we can do.
Also have a guy needing to borrow a stock axle from me but I told him he would have to put a boot on it. I'll see if I can get him to get in front of the camera.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, i have to change an axle to so i'll take a couple of pics


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How to make the wife get jiggy every night.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> How to make the wife get jiggy every night.


talk to phreebsd.......


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> How to make the wife get jiggy every night.


 
I'm interested in this how to also!

:hitwithrock:
My wife and me!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> talk to phreebsd.......


 
I'm not married to my left hand.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I'm interested in this how to also!
> 
> :hitwithrock:
> My wife and me!


 That little cartoon there seems familiar to me as well....lol


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

My wife and I do it doggystyle, i sit up and beg and she just rolls over and plays dead!!! lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LetsGoOilers said:


> My wife and I do it doggystyle, i sit up and beg and she just rolls over and plays dead!!! lol


You just need some "extension". 

She'll wake up if your not humping her leg.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

LetsGoOilers said:


> My wife and I do it doggystyle, i sit up and beg and she just rolls over and plays dead!!! lol


 
:haha::haha: You poor married guys lol Thats fuuny crap right there though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

MTImodquad said:


> :haha::haha: You poor married guys lol Thats fuuny crap right there though.


 
Imagine having the same meal every night, for the rest of your life.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

A marriage lisence should come with a return policy.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

haha too funny!!! 

I'm with you poor married guys... aint figured it out yet... after 10 yrs I think I would have it by now but nope...

Before I married my wife - her uncle said - boy you really dont want to... I said sure i do. He said well I'll tell you this - for the next year everytime yall do something put one kernal of corn in a bucket. Then after the first year take a single peice out everytime you do something and see how long it takes you to empty the bucket... needless to say - he was right.... haha


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you still got a half bucket full huh


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> A marriage lisence should come with a return policy.


It does.

It's called "a hunting accident".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> How to make the wife get jiggy every night.


Okay ladies, back me up here. 

Guys, getting what you want isn't really that difficult. I was going to say "hard", but that wouldn't be appropriate, considering the topic.:naughty:

First let me qualify my advice. I'm not married...but I was and I was whining as much as you. His new gf has no complaints (yes, she was bold enough to tell me). I have more tact so I didn't tell her he can't compare to what I have now....hahaha

Okay here we go.
- stop trying to seduce her between changing your tires and adding a snorkle. 
- don't say "let's go, we've got 12 minutes before the Monster Truck show is on TV". 
- Have a shower first. We like a man who looks and smells manly but....washing engine grease out of the sheets...well....
- give her as much time to warm up as you would your truck in winter....for those of you who don't even know what winter is...pretend.
- listen for her reaction to your touch, like you would when tuning your engine.
- when she is hot.....don't stop until she's driven the distance too.

Now aren't you glad you asked
D


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I like this ^^ one! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea P425 remember this when you get a girl. HAHA :smlove2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um, I've never had ANY complaints in that department.....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

any compliments?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phIshy said:


> any compliments?


actually, yes a few of them. :bigok: :rockn:


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, this went off topic fast... I would love to see a How To on Jetting a Brute 650i. How to get to it and how to tune it, that would be awesome.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahahaha this thread is hilarious


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO..... Funny Stuff here


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Buddy of mine went to a marriage counselor and was asked to say something that he and his wife had in common. My buddy said "well neither one of us will suck d***.":aargh4: 

I told him i think i see the problem...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry...off topic again...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

well having something in common is a good thing....isn't it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

okay, now was that a laugh or a "yeah right" kind of HA?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> well having something in common is a good thing....isn't it?


yea but that doesn't mean I'm going to squat to pee either.


----------



## dreggsta (Aug 21, 2009)

what's wrong w/grease??? i like the way gear oil smells but the other one hates it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO............


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> yea but that doesn't mean I'm going to squat to pee either.


Not even when you wake up in the middle of the night? Come on...admit it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, you got me. There was this one time but it involved lots and lots of alcohol and I was pretty much unable to stand.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha


----------

